# Gator equipment



## Pickens Dawg (Sep 11, 2011)

I need some advice on the bow set up for gators. I am familiar with Muzzy and Gator aider kits. What I am debating is what type of bow and poundage. I have a Bowtech Admiral as a hunting bow,would this work ok or should I get a bow devoted to the gator set up? What poundage do most folks use? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Michael (Sep 11, 2011)

Your "deer" bow will do fine with the Gator-aider. Just need to be sure you have a sturdy rest like a fallaway.


----------



## Pickens Dawg (Sep 11, 2011)

Is 72 pounds ok or do I need to take it down some to keep from getting stuck in mud? I have a QAD rest on there now.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

Well hopefully it won't be stuck in the mud it will be in the gator but I wouldn't worry about turning it down.  I would stay away from a fall away rest because a moving rest and line scare me and the arrows are way heavier than a hunting arrow like 3 or 4 or 5 times heavier depending on what type you are shooting and the springs in those rests won't hold the arrow up.  A good fixed bowfishing rest that the arrow can't fall off of is what I would say. Just make sure to practice with it in the daylight before you go on the hunt so if you need to make changes you can.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Bow wieght*



Pickens Dawg said:


> Is 72 pounds ok or do I need to take it down some to keep from getting stuck in mud? I have a QAD rest on there now.



   My clients us  between  55 -60 pounds, we get very
  good arrow flight and range.


----------



## Michael (Sep 12, 2011)

Buckaholic2000 said:


> Well hopefully it won't be stuck in the mud it will be in the gator but I wouldn't worry about turning it down.  I would stay away from a fall away rest because a moving rest and line scare me and the arrows are way heavier than a hunting arrow like 3 or 4 or 5 times heavier depending on what type you are shooting and the springs in those rests won't hold the arrow up.  A good fixed bowfishing rest that the arrow can't fall off of is what I would say. Just make sure to practice with it in the daylight before you go on the hunt so if you need to make changes you can.



The heavier arrow is exactly why you want something solid like a fallaway rest. Simply do not tie on to the back and you won't have any problems with your line getting tangled up.

Can't agree more on practicing before the hunt. I'm surpriced what easy shots clients miss when it's deep into the night and there's a huge gator right in front of them. Would that be "teeth fever"


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Sep 12, 2011)

Michael said:


> The heavier arrow is exactly why you want something solid like a fallaway rest. Simply do not tie on to the back and you won't have any problems with your line getting tangled up.
> 
> Can't agree more on practicing before the hunt. I'm surpriced what easy shots clients miss when it's deep into the night and there's a huge gator right in front of them. Would that be "teeth fever"



If you rig the gator arrow up properly you tie a half hitch to the back of the arrow. I know you use bowfishing arrows but a plastic safety slide isn't gona hld a big gator if he hoes into a thrash and roll!


----------



## Michael (Sep 13, 2011)

A half hitch to the back of the arrow is how I rig my bowfishing arrows. For gator hunting I put that same half hitch around a small stainless steel ring that slides up and down the arrow. The point keeps it on the front. A stainless steel stud screwed into the back hole keeps it from slipping off the back. 

My bowfishing bows are low poundage and there's nothing for the line to get hung-up on, so tying to the back works best. The Gator-aider ( http://www.trackerjacksinc.com/ )easily attachs to your hunting bow, which is much more powerful and quite often has many attachments to catch the line, so tying onto the slide works better.

But remember, sticking a gator is only half the battle. Getting him into the boat is where the real fun begins


----------

